# Moonwalker - Birmingham - 2011



## Derelict-UK (Oct 2, 2011)

Whilst accessing a previous explore, I saw this underneath. I waited until the weather was clear and went for a wander...

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.






*D-UK*


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow really great shots!

Thanks for posting


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 3, 2011)

very nice mate


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 3, 2011)

That looks great. Was it a sewer or a stream culvert? I assume you light painted to get the shots? Some skill there! respect...


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 3, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> That looks great. Was it a sewer or a stream culvert? I assume you light painted to get the shots? Some skill there! respect...



It's a storm drain/mini river A lot of it is most well known as the River Rea.

I did a video so you can see my techniques...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ5g0MtoSns[/ame]


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 3, 2011)

Excellent video...great to see light painting in action. Love the location too. Cheers Derelict-UK.


----------



## smiler (Oct 7, 2011)

Well Done Mate, I think the term now-a- days is Respect, well you got that from me, great pics, lovely vid, and it’s good to see I am not the only one with a good head torch and an antique tripod


----------



## Talularainbow26 (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow! great images.

I have no idea where to start when it comes to taking pictures in the dark or even at night time.


----------

